

Why bad taste rules in business endeavors - dcurtis
http://garry.posterous.com/why-bad-taste-rules-in-busines

======
staunch
I'd change it a bit: The quality of any collaborative creative endeavor tends
to approach the level of taste of [the talent or] whoever is in charge
[whichever is lower].

------
omouse
This was also discussed in an essay in The Mythical Man-Month. Funny how a lot
of things have been discussed before...

~~~
ojbyrne
"Conceptual Integrity" is the term used there.

------
rams
From the 'Hacker News' guidelines:

"Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
found on another site, submit the latter. "

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
rms
In this case is the original source the Youtube video? 99% of the time it is
better to submit an embedded Youtube video than the original, especially with
reasonable commentary. Have you read Youtube comments lately?

